

Richest 1% to own more than rest of world - known
http://www.bbc.com/news/business-30875633

======
known
Unlike Capitalism, Globalization is Zero-sum without
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Basic_income](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Basic_income)

~~~
briantakita
Unlike Interdependence, Capitalism has externalities.

